# Poly Mailer deal?



## msnowman (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm fairly new in printing and shipping shirts so maybe this isn't a good deal but it seems to be better then what I have seen on ebay lately so I thought I would share.

I'm grabbing the 10x13 (500 count) for $35. Don't know how long the sale will go but here is the link if it is a good deal and anyone else wants to grab some. 

10x13" Poly Mailer Self-sealing Envelope Bag 500


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just compared prices with the eBay store I usually buy from (valuemailers) and the 500 count 12 x 15.5 bags on eBay are $49.95 + $10.95 shipping ($60.90 total) and the deal800 website they are $56.99 + $10.23 shipping ($67.22 total)

Looking at the size you purchased though, the eBay store is $49.95 with shipping and the deal800 site is $44.29 with shipping, so it looks like it could be worth doing some price comparisons depending on which size you normally use.


----------

